# Question about mouse safe bedding



## peztree3

I have heard many places that pine bedding is not suitable for mice and so I have avoided using it. I recently came across some websites that claimed pine is safe to use. Any opinions about what is the best bedding to use?


----------



## Stina

Pine that has been kiln treated or pelleted (such as feline pine or equine pine) is safe as the process removes the oils that are harmful. Cedar however should never be used. I personally have been using alfalfa pellets from Tractor Supply as bedding for my mice and rats for some time; inexpensive, smell nice, great odor control, and completely non-toxic if eaten


----------



## jadeguppy

Pine shavings are not good. Pine pellets can be okay, but many avoid them. The pellets are heat processed and much of the offending oils/smells are removed in the process.

Your location (USA, UK, etc.) is a big help if you want advice on buying things. In the US, I suggest sani-chips and Harlan aspen from nationalpetpharmacy.com They also sell the best lab blocks.


----------



## Stina

I used pine pellets for at least year and didn't have any problems with them...they just produce a lot of dust, so I switched to alfalfa pellets.

Again, pine shavings are fine so long as they have been kiln dried...untreated pine shavings are NOT safe.


----------



## Laigaie

Basically, the same thing that *can* cause lung damage or respiratory issues is what makes pine smell. Get your face up in the pine, and take a big, long whiff. Now remember that your mice have stronger noses and more delicate lungs. After that, it's up to you. Different batches even from the same brand will have different levels of oil in them, due to natural variations in the trees themselves. Oh, and cedar is stronger than pine, usually. Aspen, however, is always fine. Softwood is also fine. Sanichips are great, and help with smell.


----------



## Rhasputin

I use Swift premium horse pine. Horse bedding is often great, because they have to remove the phenols for horses, too, so it's usually mouse safe.


----------



## Cait

If you're in the UK I can reccommend Aubiose


----------



## kellyt

Ive got to be honest Im not a big fan of aubiose whenever I have used it for my rabbits/guinea pigs I have always found it smells really quickly and is dirty looking. Is it different with mice?


----------



## Cait

I wouldn't use anything else! Much more absorbent than anything else I've tried (and I've tried a lot), doesn't smell nasty and is more economical (you only need a shallow layer). Also safe from a non-dusty/phenol point of view.


----------



## Stina

peztree posted looking for mice in NY...so I'm guessing US


----------



## Cait

In that case I'd say try and find a local equine supply store and see what they carry for horse beddings


----------



## skinnybaby212

*MouseBreeder*


> If you're in the UK I can reccommend Aubiose


what is this? and where do you get it from?


----------



## Cait

It's horse bedding made from hemp and you can get it from farm shops and equine suppliers etc.


----------



## moustress

Mills Fleet Farm had huge bales of aspen for horses! Saved big time.


----------

